#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 異世界-第十二章《停刊─忙碌+無回文》

## 狂龍狼朔

*第一章：探索*

故事發生在一座未知的森林裡........

"---喘息聲---"

【我應該甩開牠了吧！？】一名男子在森林中被不明的生物襲擊，然而在驚慌狀態下躲在林中顯眼最大已枯的隱密樹洞下，這時不停的喘息又驚恐！

此刻‧‧‧

〝阿嗚~嗚〞

在血色的月圓下，一頭巨大野獸奔跑在枯木樹洞前方！

"嗅聲"

此時躲在樹洞的男子見到這頭野獸在眼前不停嗅著味道追著自己！【拜託千萬別過來我這裡】男子心裡不停默念著，當然事情不是如願達成，這頭野獸就如嗅到味道立刻撲向樹洞中的自己！

〝尖叫聲〞

這時我已從夢中驚醒！【這夢境到底是怎麼回事，彷彿身歷其境】

當我這樣想著，從自己的床下下來，赤裸的身體卻不停冒出著冷汗，於是動身前往浴室清洗身體一下。

此刻是早晨8點鐘‧‧‧

我是一名旅行者，因為飛機事故幸運地在不知名的島嶼倖存，從清醒以來，飛機殘骸及其他旅客卻不知名消失在哪裡，只知道飛往某國家中，誤闖神秘領域《如：百慕達三角洲》

然而更神奇之事，醒來時！我已經在一間看似已經很久無人住的小木屋外，所以在不知該怎麼辦的時候，臨住在這間小屋子裡，以及一邊等待救援！於是這樣度過一天！

雖然說是無人住的小屋裡，但為何神奇的事水並沒有斷，清洗完畢後，四處探索一番，竟然在長滿灰塵的櫃子，發現裡面還有一些乾糧，雖然不知道還能不能吃，但早餐是最重要的，於是果腹一下，當然份量卻沒有能夠填飽肚子，然而為何自己會身在此地，所以準備好行李準備到外探索，順便看看有沒有其他水果可以吃！

行走了1小時‧‧‧
路途上我也不經思索，小屋裡水未斷，所以這座島一定有其他人在嚕，雖然未在森林深處讓人匪夷所思，但我不想多想這些原理為何，而重點要找到有人住的地方！

雖然這樣子說了，但我也不知不覺好像也走了2小時以上，卻不見任何改變，感覺還是在森林深處不斷徘徊，此刻我不經意想到一件事！

這趟路程我所經過的情景，讓我覺得不知在哪見過，彷彿不是第一次走過這裡，雖然我不以為意，但心中還是有一股念頭，該不會前方有一座大枯木吧，心想讓我笑笑的！

步行幾分鐘後！

我在此嚇呆了【這座枯木為何與我夢境中的樣子一膜一樣】我這樣子講著，此時我全身不經冒出冷汗，這種感覺！難道‧‧‧

我這時不經回頭一望！此刻我全身雞皮疙瘩起來，我看到了，原本身後事綠意盎然的樹木，全部變成一片了枯木，轉眼間！現在我所身在地場景是詭異的黃昏夜晚，而當我在回首在看原本枯木之時，我兩腳癱軟，我看到了我夢中的野獸活生生出現在我眼前，而我害怕掉出眼淚，不知該如何是好，這一切發生的太怪異了‧‧‧

這時！夢中真實的野獸緩緩走向我這時！

突然！！！

這野獸彷彿像人一般兩腳站起，然後幻化成人類，在我不敢相信我眼睛的時候，這時有如溫暖的手觸摸在我兩旁【抱歉我嚇到你了】一句溫柔的女聲說著，而我不知為何，我已經不害怕，而在我眼前這個生物‧‧‧是一位美麗的女子，穿著雪白狼皮，看似印地安人一般，我與她不停對視著‧‧‧‧

待續


────分隔線────


我詞窮了，下次想到會再補上，回歸狼文版的小說
雖然很爛..........

----------


## Lin

To: 狂龍狼朔

　　故事鋪陳還不錯，如果製作成動畫應該會很好看。

　　對自己要有信心，別「長他人志氣，滅自己威風。」

　　最後，很期待故事後續的發展。加油！



by Lin

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第二章：謎樣世界*

與她對目的雙瞳下，這時我回過神來！

當我想為這時段發生的疑惑這想問這位女子時！【此地不宜久留，現在快點跟我一起到樹洞裡躲一下！】女子緊張的說著，二話不說將我拉到枯木樹洞下躲著，並且默默唸著類似的咒語的語言，突然！

眼前跑出一堆非人非獸的生物，當然看到嚇到想尖叫時【先不要出聲】，我被女子用力的手嗚住嘴鼻，小聲地等待生物離去！！

過了一會兒‧‧‧

這些生物漸漸離去‧‧！
頓然女子就疑似放下緊戒的心嘆了一口氣！這下終於應該可以發問了吧！？，我心裡默念著‧‧‧

【抱歉！小姐，請問一下你是誰，剛剛的生物是什麼東西，然後外面世界怎突然變了一個樣】當我這樣發問，聽到的女子卻不以為意！
這時再度拉著我準備要啟程的樣子【我等等一路上慢慢說給你聽，但此地不宜久留！】我納悶著，當然也不想再碰到任何怪事情，也只能隨著現在是人的女子一同啟程！

在這一路上我想知道的女子慢慢地為我解答，這時我才發現我已經身在已經不是我熟悉的世界！

這位女子是一種穿著狼皮可以變成狼的種族，然後非人非獸生物是一種巫妖所召喚的死屍體《一種把已死的屍體在合成再生﹝任意生物﹞》
而環境異變因為巫妖在附近徘徊尋找不同強韌身體，若遇到活體則直接殺掉，所以才會唸一段一種咒語，將自己隱身，當然效力不長久！

雖然得知想要答案，但是對於像是會變身的種族，原理還真讓我感到有趣，於是這位女子也帶著我前往他的村莊去！

這時刻已經是傍晚‧‧‧
離開了森林來到大草原中，在某座小山下，過了一座木橋‧‧‧
【哦~是克拉拉阿！剛剛那個巫妖好像有在附近游走，您應該沒事吧】一位年長的老婆婆問道，這時在女子身後的我探出臉來，老婆婆一臉哀愁的樣子【又來一個了】這時老婆婆與克拉拉打完招呼後便向橋下小溪去洗衣服，這時我又疑惑了，為何老婆婆這樣說呢！？

雖然想知道，但我更想知道我該怎樣回去我的世界，畢竟這世界實在是太魔幻了！

之後進到了村莊裡！
感覺上來到了純樸的鄉村小鎮，不像有印地安族風，不過稍微望了一下，並不是每個人都穿著狼皮，雖然沉默不語一句，只好乖乖的安頓下來再問問克拉拉！

到了廣場後，發現之中有一巨大雕像，是一隻威武的狼人，我雖然知道他們會變成狼人，但是石像卻隱隱約約有種魄力，讓我覺得克拉拉之前的狼獸體沒有這麼厲害，還是因為了解這世界才開始覺得這是理所當然的！？

到了村莊其中一棟簡陋空屋【你先在這裡歇著吧】克拉拉說著，【謝謝你協助我】我這樣回句她，當然我也不知道該怎麼表示她【這是應該的，祖先有託夢說最近有些異世界的人會來到這，並交代去指引到安全地方歇著】克拉拉說著，這時聽到讓我感到很神奇，難道這一切都是安排好的，克拉拉之後不語一句，打開門離開！

夜晚來臨！

躺在床上的我，在這一天的所體驗到的事，一直覺得讓我很荒謬，可是還是有很多還是沒有得到解答？

───敲門聲───

【晚飯準備好了，快來中央廣場吃飯】，還在思索的我這時聽到這謎樣女聲，我不以為意下了床便走向門口！
打開門後，咦？【剛剛不是有女人叫我嗎？】我發現門外根本沒有任何人，雖然不知道是不是有飯吃，畢竟一天下來我也滿餓的，所以我就關上門前去廣場！

一會兒，行走的我聽到後面好像有一種奔跑的聲音，但又不像人類走路的聲音，我這時回望了一下！

【媽呀！！！】我一路向前奔跑，我冒著眼淚，害怕的直直往廣場跑去，我後面竟然有一群大狼再追著我【這是怎麼一回事！？難道晚餐就是我！？】

當我跑到廣場後，這時發現了人群【大家快跑！有一群狼跑來了】這時大家聽到，不經大笑起來，當我聽到感到疑惑時，發現四周大狼越來越多，我大聲尖叫，我才想起我並不是這世界的人，我要死啦！

這時！有人用力拍著我的肩【你也太誇張了！】這時克拉拉出現了‧‧‧

並解釋這些大狼也是人變身的，所以不用害怕，當然我並不是這世界的人，多少還是無法入境隨俗！

【晚宴開始‧‧】有人大聲講著

這時我隱隱約約領悟到，大家就好像一家人一樣，都會齊聚一堂用餐，生火烤肉，並且端出五花八門的水果【其實我們這裡像是一家人一樣，每天都是如此】克拉拉拍著我肩說著，果然直覺蠻妙的！

在美麗的月圓下！大家歡樂高興起舞，我還是第一次感到這樣的體驗‧‧‧感覺這樣也並不壞，當我望著月亮還是有很多不解之謎在等著我！！

待續


───分隔線───



這次感覺越寫越糟拉~~~
再想幹脆給厲害的獸友寫，名字也是囧

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

預期好像沒有這麼歡迎，決定這此打上結尾
故事採用即興創作

如果後面還有其他想法~會再補上，不過可能看讀者是否支持~

草草結束另外一種結局，不過發展還真不好想像~容易冒出太多元素

*另類END*


翻外結局

    〝咦！？〞

突然我的視線黑了，這又怎麼一回事！？


【我的身體好痛‧‧‧‧痛啊！】我心裡大喊著！！

這時我眼前充滿一片光明，而我清楚感覺到，原來是我張開了眼睛！

看見四周後，我發現我人已經躺在病床上面，清楚知道這才是真實世界！

躺在床上看著自己身體四肢，竟然滿身繃帶並打上石膏，原來發生意外之後，就已經得救。

心裡一直在想，為何那時對那個“世界”感覺這麼真實，難道是我在作夢，難道就是所謂夢中夢！？而且還感覺兩次‧‧‧

但我的身體已經給我答案，這才是真實我真正應該所在的世界，不過仔細想想，能夠還能活著回來實在太好了！

───敲門聲───

【不好意思！我來幫你換藥瞜！】一名女子在門外細膩說著，於是打開門後，當她推著醫務專車進來時，我驚訝發現！這位護士在夢境裡的克拉拉長的還真的是一模一樣【先生，你真的是福大，意外發生後只有你一個人活下來】聽到護士小姐這樣講，我望著窗外，是一片充滿各式植物的綠色醫院！還能聽見些許蟲鳴鳥叫聲。

雖然護士對我說著，我卻沉默不語【為了搶救你，醫院慌忙召集全體人員，都要拯救發生意外，所有罹難者中唯一倖存者，將你在進鬼門前把你拉回來，不過沒想到我的血也能幫到你！】護士小姐一邊說著一邊處理推進來的藥車！

這時我聽到【這是怎麼一回事】我好奇問之，才得知，原來為了一個我，在搶救過程有好幾次命危和大量出血，醫院剛好血庫又沒有太多符合的血型，所以招集醫院所有同仁與我同相同血型的血急忙捐贈搶救，甚至還因不夠，醫生護士又多捐一點給我使用，讓我感覺到好欣慰，實在不知道該怎麼答謝他們，使我對於這人世間感受到非常溫暖。

之後護士小姐一邊幫我換藥我一邊思考著，竟然能撿回一條命也實在太命大，而我到底該怎樣對待得來不易的生命呢？

幾個月後！！

【恭喜可以出院瞜！】護士小姐高興祝賀，我很感謝她，畢竟養傷期間幾乎都是這位小姐照顧我，雖然作為一個旅行家，冒險對我是家常便飯，對於世界上還有很多地方沒有體驗過探索過，不過對於大難不死的我，真心由衷感謝這家醫院醫生護士們，能夠為了我，把所有心力灌注在我身上，這時望著入秋後逐漸掉落的枯葉樹木，或許我也能夠成為這種人吧！？讓我思索者，世上應該也有跟我一樣甚至更嚴重的人，好讓我好好對待這個新生。

告別綠色醫院後，在旅途上，對於能夠撿回一條命的我，不經思索著，我也想成為能夠幫助他人的人，所以我要成為一個能夠幫助人的行腳醫生，讓自己也能夠讓大家得到，獲救的感動！
一路鑽研，讓新人生充滿意義！！

對著新生的我要努力不懈

----------


## 弦月

誒！！沒有了嗎！！
本來想說會衍生出一大部精彩小說的說～：3
你的小說絕對不會不受歡迎啦！！
我就一直都在關注啊～
那就……期待你的下個作品囉！加油！

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

只是在測試而已~畢竟我也不常留言~等下次有更新~大概會把標題改一下

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第三章：惡夢*

歡樂之時，不知不覺已經午夜了，這時大部分的都已經累得直接躺在地上呼呼大睡，雖然我也有一絲酒意，但發現【克拉拉人呢！？】我半醉不醒著，想說！大夥才剛開開心心結束晚宴，怎不見蹤影，在想難道已經先回到自己的屋子休息了！？

但我不以為然，於是我也準備起身走向暫居所就寢，此時赫然發現，以村子到暫居所為直線，而在狼人雕像為中點的左邊《村子以中央廣場雕像為中心點，還分為4條主要大路》，此刻發現克拉拉蹲跪在疑似墳墓前，感覺非常哀愁，雖然有點玩累了，但我還是緩緩地走向克拉拉身旁去。

【克拉拉，你怎麼拉，這到底是誰的墓，感覺非常哀愁的樣子】此時才知道，這墓是一頭狼的墓，也告訴我！其實她們能夠變身全多虧這些狼的恩福，因為“靈魂伴侶”有些人對於村外的野狼會有一種靈犀的感覺，幾乎是每個人都有，當自己對應的狼過世了，會脫下一層狼皮，讓心靈對象穿上，彷彿為了保護他並將自己的狼皮昇華成類似鎧甲，並讓穿上牠的人能夠幻化牠，也能夠得到不可思議的力量，就好像兩者交融，能夠達到真正的靈魂護體，於是才知為何他們能夠變成狼人，而對村外的狼如親人對待，雖然來到村子之前沒見過，但也因為詢問她還不時被她臭罵一頓！
畢竟她蹲跪的對象就是自己的狼！！

不過我也再度問她【那───廣場上的狼人到底是誰，感覺滿有威嚴的】克拉拉聽到後，其實她也不確定是誰，只知道牠是一位保護這世界的英雄，當然也不知道牠到底是何方？

聽到後讓我也感到很好奇，不過因為喝酒我也累了，於是跟克拉拉問安後，於是個別回去屋子就寢！
當我回到屋後躺在床上閉著眼，感覺這樣還真是神秘，為了保護自己所靈犀的對象，死後也不願讓她受苦，這世界的狼實在太好了。

───睡夢中───

【這是怎麼回事！？】此刻我站在山上看著村莊冒著大火【─奸笑聲─，快，把這村子裡面的人都殺了，並且把擁有強壯肉體的屍體帶來】發現在山頭另一邊，發現一個擁有蝠翼的人形在天上飛，但因為煙霧四出飄散，看不到模樣，但我看到這場景，不停大喊【克拉拉！各位！你們到底在哪！！！】

此時發現山腳下突然冒出一堆死屍體不斷向我逼近【可惡！】我心想，難道我也就這樣死了嗎？

突然！！！

〝阿嗚~嗚〞

這時眼前冒出一隻狼人，突然奔向死屍體前，一轉眼間，全都被不明狼人一爪殲滅，此時煙霧中的不明人形逐漸清楚，竟然滿嘴尖牙，兩手充滿利爪，披著布的人魔【可惡，這次我一定要殺了你】人魔憤怒的吶喊，此刻一段白光剎那閃過！

我醒了‧‧‧‧

此刻在想這次夢境到底又是什麼，讓我覺得非常震撼，難道又是想要告訴我什麼嗎？？

──敲門聲──

【早飯準備好了】一名不一樣的女聲說著，這時我靜坐在床邊思索，該不會等等要發生什麼重大的事吧！？
雖然感覺到有點不安，但我還是當作沒事一樣，打開門後準備出去【你怎麼這麼久‧‧‧】此刻克拉拉在門外已經等著了‧‧‧

而我冒著冷汗，但還是被克拉拉發現到，雖然只是個夢境，但我決定還是告訴她沒什麼‧‧‧

於是一起啟程去用餐！！

“但是不幸的事，往往就在下一秒發生！！！”

待續


───分隔線───



這次故事好像有點無聊，不過接下來想寫啥，不知道讀者有什麼意見可以多提一點
不然單方面即興寫著，只怕會遺漏精彩的過程

現在還要再多構思一下，寫太多也怕容易會對“章”而膩，也會對眼睛太累

下次名稱大概就會定案了【異世界】，沒人建議.............

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第四章：災難*

【不好啦！巫妖出現了，有人已經遭受到攻擊。】此時路途上的我們，聽到村子鬧得沸沸揚揚，到處聽到此消息一直再傳，當我想問克拉拉的時候，當我一轉頭，她已幻化成狼人開始奔跑往村口方向移動，我心想難道真的有事要發生了？
我也立馬加緊腳步追上克拉拉，但我的肚子好餓唷…

當我到達村口時，我吐了，明明還沒吃早餐…

【這人真可憐】、【怎麼被分屍了】、【身體好像少了很多部位】眾人圍起紛紛議論，克拉拉在旁感到氣憤【竟然又有人遇害】此時已經化為人類。

突然，清爽的早晨突然變調，竟然變成第一次見到的恐怖情景，眾人大喊巫妖來了，便馬上逃到自家紛紛避難，只有我和克拉拉留下。

一股不明聲音【村莊的人們阿，把最後一個異世界人類交出來，否則我現在就把你們的村莊給毀了】克拉拉聽到冒著汗，於是看著我…

【诶？難道是指我】克拉拉點頭…

【啊！拜託不要，我不想到那可怕的地方去，該不會也要殺了我做成死屍體】我害怕慌張眼角露出眼淚，克拉拉拍著我的肩，也告訴我絕對不會把我交出去，於是我嘆了一口氣，還真的是被嚇死了。

當然，巫妖聽到克拉拉這句話，氣憤地唸了一段咒語，突然風颳了起來也出現地震，大概有10個死屍體從地底爬了出來，我嚇到叫媽媽。

克拉拉這時不停冒著冷汗，唸唸有詞說【不可能】，因為克拉拉知道村子周圍有設置一種結界可以防止巫妖本身和死屍體入侵，結果…

我慌張害怕的狀態下，我望過這些死屍體，我驚訝的【這些不是飛機上…】這時克拉拉恍然大悟，原來祖先託夢的意思是，異世界的人如果被做成死屍體，結界可能對他們沒用，於是對自己未能積極去帶領拯救他們而感到悔恨。

摧毀是無法避免，克拉拉化為狼人，突然叼著我逃跑，突然村子出現一大堆狼人並與死屍體互相對視著，當克拉拉叼著我穿越狼群後，一陣風聲，發起開戰信號，他們大打了起來，叼著我的克拉拉一面流著眼淚帶著我往村子深處邁進，當我看到後面的景象，讓我感到非常懼怕。

不久後，來到了村莊後的山上，我望著山腳村子，竟然發生如同夢境一般，一片陷入火海之中，我害怕跪倒在地上…

〝啊 〞

這時克拉拉被不明生物攻擊，被擊飛撞到山壁，我冒著冷汗尋看這個生物，沒想到夢中的人魔出現在我眼前飛著，不一樣的是更為接近人類，披著布有著巨大蝠翼。

而我害怕慢慢的退後【只差你了，剛好還完整保有原世界的樣子，這下我終於可以去入侵新的世界了】人魔緩緩地飛近我，且面帶著恐怖的樣貌笑臉，此時克拉拉飛撲人魔身上與他對峙，但還是被打飛撞上山壁。

【你剛剛的話到底是怎麼一回事】我害怕氣憤的說著我的疑惑，人魔告訴我，所有意外掉到這世界的人，全部被殺死做成死屍體，而且都屬於特殊種，所以這世界的結界對他們沒用，更驚訝的是，原本小木屋的地方其實就是穿越世界的出入口，不妙的事，這世界想到他們所稱的異世界，需要異世界的人當作活媒介《只利用活體來當作開啟道路的鑰匙，因為有關係到生命，重者會死亡》，而一般死屍體是無法穿越的，只有特殊種可以，不過卻可以利用連攜的方式讓一般種穿越《這邊連攜所指，只要利用類似牽住手的感覺就可以一同前往》，可惜卻還是無法穿越這世界結界，但人魔也盤算好要讓我當那個活媒介，當我聽到這番話後，我不時往後被逼退，當我發現已經站在山崖邊緣時，人魔爭大眼睛露出咧嘴笑容飛向我，此時…

啊─嗚──﹝群﹞

一陣狼嚎下，山上多處高岩不停出現一大群野狼，而且凶狠的瞪著人魔【沒想到出現這麼多礙事者】人魔看到牠們露出不悅表情，此刻群狼跳下高岩，飛奔人魔方向，雙方露處凶狠的表情，於是也發生爭鬥…

當我看到這景象，讓我兩腳發抖，此刻有一頭狼跑到我面前【快點騎在我背上】我愣住說不出話來，當狼再度加重語氣重複告訴我後，我回過神來二話不說騎上牠，一聲抓緊下，野狼立刻飛奔跳躍逃離此地，過程中我不忘問著狼【克拉拉呢】狼使了眼色在一旁，竟然又出現一頭狼，此時克拉拉已恢復人形趴在那頭狼上，雖然我想知道這到底又發生了什麼事，正想開口時【我知道你有很多話想說，等到我們逃離這邊再說】於是兩頭狼匆忙的快腳往山腳移動，人沒看到後憤怒得大喊【可惡】，即使想追卻被周圍狼群給困住…

在這風波下，帶著我和克拉拉的兩頭狼逃離了村莊，以墓園相反的東方逃跑，感到差不多安全的距離後，我和兩頭狼回首看到村裝，這時大火已經完全壟罩村莊，甚至蔓延到山上，讓我感到氣憤傷心又害怕，此時克拉拉恢復意識醒了，看到村子已經面目全非，於是崩潰痛哭咆嘯起來，甚至一度奔跑時，而被載乘牠的狼擋住去路，此時也明白回去也毫無意義，而我卻不知道該說什麼。

載程我的狼告訴我們先到牠們的棲息地去，位於村子東方不遠處的森林裡，於是為了躲避他們的追擊，我們開始前往野狼們的棲息地裡。

待續


──分隔線──



這次有一點想到傷腦，不知順不順，不知這次故事是否精彩，希望給個指教

今夏有參加闖關，方面上有一點得到我有一點很多不足甚至嚴重的缺失，所以近期可能會草草結束這小說，如果中途遲遲沒更新，有可能就真的以夢世，就是之前上面留的當作結局

我想有始有終，所以可能也有可能發生變質，希望讀者能夠提供意見，可以讓我有一點動力

----------


## Lin

To: 狂龍狼朔

　　故事發展至目前為止都可以接受。作者將故事敘述得非常清楚。

　　作者其實只要把您心目中最好的故事，好好地表達出來即可。

　　意見的部分參考就好。畢竟，每一位讀者觀看的角度不同。

　　原則上，我是尊重原創作者所發表的文章。

　　還有，作者最後提到的有始有終。

　　我覺得這個態度很好，請您繼續保持下去。

　　到目前為止我沒有任何意見。

　　期望作者能夠完成，也很期待故事最後的發展。

　　再接再厲！

　　

by Lin

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第五章：棲息地*

一路騎乘野狼旅途下，我們不到半小時的時間終於來到野狼棲息地…

當我從野狼下來時，發現大部分的狼都不斷靠近我，我一時之間，明明才剛逃過人魔的魔爪下，難道我特地過來是為了成為食物？在不知所措下我一動也不動的冒著冷汗，全身也不停顫抖。

【這就是異世界的人？】有部分的狼說著同樣的語言，我沉默不語【沒錯，這也是我們該保護的人類】我聽到這段話，我不斷顫抖的發問【保…保護……？這…這……這是怎麼一回事？】雖然我當下害怕的不斷顫抖，不過對話一段時間後，我也得知了一些事情…

在狼群中，基本上都是無法說出人類的話，因為靈魂伴侶關係，與人類相反的，若人類對應者死亡，即可得到他的智慧和語言，不過在原本的災難中，因為部分的人死亡，在棲息地的狼意外也得到這個能力，但是前段時間因為也有部分狼群前往村莊救援，因此同伴也減少很多，在棲息地上的，已經少於原本三分之一，不過重要的為何要保護我？其實要戰勝巫妖的方法【咦？那個人魔？】也只有異世界的人才有辦法，擁有著該世界沒有的能力，就如被做成死屍體能穿越結界般的特殊體，不過要在保有原樣的樣子下才有辦法…

當我聽到這些話後，難不成異世界的人就是對抗巫妖的救世主？就算如此，我的特殊能力在這世界又是什麼也不知道，畢竟在我的世界裡我只是無名小卒，此刻克拉拉醒來了。

『呻吟聲』

這時克拉拉驚慌起來不知道現在發生的事，當我們告訴她這期間的狀況，不經流下眼淚對自己無能感到悔恨，這時讓我騎乘的狼帶我走去森林中某一棵大樹，當下不知能做什麼事也只能聽從牠的指引，並且讓她發洩暫時不管她，當我來到那棵大樹後，我發現大樹長得非常壯觀，就如同神木一樣巨大，在根部下我發現竟然有具骨骸，而我萬萬沒有到這個骨骸與我有關，竟然正是我的父親，在骨骸旁我發現日記，記載了他來到這世界的經過，而且讓我驚訝的是，現在的巫妖竟然也有父親，正好就是死在我的父親下，因為年幼不忍殺害他，然而也不幸也造成現在的災難，可是更讓我好奇的是，為何父親也會來到這世界，也為何能夠對付危險巫妖，甚至取得勝利，但又為何不回去原本世界？

最後我發現【閱讀這本日記的人啊，如果有朝一日能夠回去原來世界，請你告訴我的家人…】此時我流下眼淚…

我的父親為了拯救這世界而犧牲自己了，他成為狼人，而不屬於變化類型的，而是永久性，必須在保持未被外在因素介入的狀態下，才有辦法獲得這股能力，但偏偏只有異世界的人才有辦法融合，當然也必須放棄能回去的條件因而被束縛，於是答應來保護這個世界，也希望原諒偶然意外來到這世界的老爸無消無息的讓你們擔心…

此刻我哭了，其實我不斷的一直旅行，雖然好聽的是要到處探險，不過最主要的還是尋找爸爸你…

一旁野狼聽到後，除了默哀以外，也希望我也能成為下一個保護者，畢竟只剩我一個了…

可是要我也放棄回去的條件，畢竟這世界充滿危險又魔幻，而我……

此刻突然發生了爆炸聲，地上也發出震動，這時也狼驚覺不妙，該不會巫妖已經追到這了，這時野狼叫我待在這，話才剛說完就立刻奔走，我正想叫他時，但我也不知道該怎麼辦，於是無能的待在這，當我思索了幾分鐘後，我看著父親的骸骨，我決定了，反正我因為意外來到這裡，對於我的世界來說，或許我已經死亡了，雖然那邊已經沒有其他家人了，況且來到這也被他們救了一命，那我…

在剎那間，正起步沒多久，原本想奔去發生地幫忙的，那個瞬間我的視線變黑了，我莫名的倒下昏過去，在這其他樹木身後，出現了一些不明影子…

待續……


───分隔線───


暫時先這樣，即時寫作又空了，後半段反而寫的不順XD

----------


## Lin

To: 狂龍狼朔

　　您辛苦了！

　　故事發展真的越來越精彩了，請繼續完成！



by Lin

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第六章：入侵*

另一方面…

野狼奔跑到發出爆炸聲的方向，這時化為狼人的克拉拉和一些狼群從反方向奔跑過來【快回頭，死屍體突然出現並大規模入侵，快往深處避難，殿後大夥快抵擋不住了】原本該援助的野狼這時身體一擺回轉，與紛紛避難的大夥一同往深處移動，不停穿梭在林木中。

不久之後，眾狼抵達大樹這裡，此時在不同方向的林木後，陸陸續續從不一樣方位的狼群也逐漸聚集過來，大夥驚覺不妙，我們被包圍了，回到大樹的野狼不停擺頭望去，在狼群中竟然不見異世界人類，當克拉拉想問道時，野狼驚慌的眼神看著克拉拉，同一時間，來不及說話的野狼發現大樹周圍的林木後方，突然漸漸冒出一群死屍體，緩緩靠近眾狼們，眾狼們團團圍繞大樹周圍，紛紛的往大樹內縮。

逼到無法向後，部分狼群【難道要死了…】【可惡，我還想多活一點…】紛紛念念有詞的，突然有頭狼大喊，大夥們…如果今天會死，那即是死我們也一定要奮戰到底…我們要讓牠們知道，我們狼族是不怕死聖戰士。

眾狼聽到後，原本膽怯低落的牠們，開始鼓起勇氣紛紛踏起自己的前足，各個眉頭一皺的怒火鬥氣開始燃燒，一旁的克拉拉看到眾狼們已經把死亡的恐懼丟到一邊，想到不久前死屍體才剛入侵牠的村莊進而毀滅，感到悔恨的克拉拉也張開她的狼爪也準備拚死也要為不幸喪生的村民同伴報仇。

死屍體不斷向大夥湧進，千軍萬馬一般，成千上萬的數量讓眾狼們也感到非常有壓迫感，在周圍以大樹為中心，像是收縮般不斷地逼近，部分狼群開始不停顫抖起來，甚至冒著冷汗，狼群看著牠們緩緩向前，保持警戒不敢冒然行動，望著一群死屍體等待著，隨時一觸即發，

剩不到幾十公尺…

死屍體群突然開始吼叫，紛紛開始以跑為近【大夥們，準備開始戰鬥】某狼大聲喊道，各個發出咆哮聲，正當起步時，大樹發出金色閃光，咻，大約間隔不到幾公尺，彷彿有個結界擋住死屍體的攻擊，大夥看到牠們張牙舞爪醜陋的行動，趴在看不見的結界上，似乎無法給牠們痛得驅離，森林深處突然有個人影靠近，不料，竟然是巫妖緩緩飛的進來【沒想到這大樹擁有不可思議的力量，能擋住死屍體群入侵】巫妖手指突然一比，似乎想發出什麼信號，這時地上又開始晃動，克拉拉憤怒眼神一望【是特殊死屍體，我要為村莊的人報仇】克拉拉一邊說著突然踏起步來，碰，【可惡，為什麼…為什麼……】竟然連克拉拉也無法穿越，另一方特殊死屍體靠近結界，巫妖不悅說著【沒想到這世界還有能夠擋住特殊死屍體的結界】狼群看到後，部分腳軟似乎警戒過頭，感嘆能夠得救而鬆一口氣。

此刻雙方完全無法接觸只能雙眼對望，不過巫妖卻還是很從容地笑著，他的後方又出現一個死屍體，但是大夥驚覺不妙【不…】【異世界的人類竟然落在牠們手上】克拉拉一邊喊著我，但是卻還沒告訴過他我的名字，這時我慢慢睜開眼，眼中朦朧看到一群死屍體背對著我，而且還看到狼群和克拉拉對視著我，當我整頓思緒之後，不，有一隻死屍體竟然把我抱著，我的手腳被不明生物給纏繞無法動彈，背對著我的巫妖上半部轉身看著我，我害怕到流著眼淚，這大概是我唯一最靠近人魔的一次，露出著邪惡的笑容，一副要把我身吞的樣子，突然之間我被嚇暈了！

巫妖回望著狼群方向【雖然不知道是哪種特殊力量保護你們，不過當我開啟入口，你們依然無法擋過這世界的瓦解】巫妖說著之後，立刻張大翅膀揮動離去，同時圍繞大夥的死屍體，也逐漸退離，鑽地、飛走、步行，這時昏死的我也一同被帶走…

克拉拉不停敲著看不到的結界不甘喊著我，狼群也咆嘯著自己的無力感，克拉拉突然握緊拳頭揍向原帶著我過來的狼【為什麼…為什麼連他也保不住，告訴我啊，沃克！】這時狼“沃克”搖抖自己身軀【不好意思，我沒想到巫妖會直接在這裡擄走他】克拉拉知道，沒有人想的到巫妖能夠直接大大方方近來，利用不知道的方式，躲過靈敏的獸覺，或許原來的爆炸聲只是聲東擊西的策略…

此時午後了…

結界不知何時已經消失…

過了一段時間，偵查狼回報森林已確定安全，不見任何危險，於是部分狼群也回歸自己的地盤，這時克拉拉望著大樹，不知思索著什麼，沃克緩緩走向克拉拉，喳的一聲，沃克倒下了，一些還在大樹這裡的狼和克拉拉發現到後，立刻跑向沃克身旁，克拉拉發現沃克腳旁有個銀針，發現上面有個被塗藥的痕跡，沃克在一旁打呼了起來，克拉拉匪夷所思心想，這不可能，那個人早就死了…

突然之間，大樹再度閃耀光芒…



分隔線


太久沒更新，應該冷漠了吧，這次想的詞有點久又怪，發現有人說我寫的這文章爛，可能文筆和其他符號之類吧
不過也想想，我大概也不適合吧
反正只是隨便小筆，大概也不會再積極去寫吧
之後再看看要不要更新好了

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第七章：陷入*

入夜之時…

烏雲密布的夜空，不時傳了轟轟巨聲。

『走路聲…』
在一座荒廢可怕的古堡某個地底樓層，拴著笨重的鐵鍊，在黑漆漆唯有一把火把照明的道路上，我這樣的被強行拖拉著…

一聲吼叫，把我丟進盡頭的監牢裡面，發出呻吟聲，死屍體似乎擁有智慧的把牢房關起，我害怕的只能默默地任牠們宰割，只能抱著渺小的希望但又不想遇到無法想像的對待，只能乖乖被牠們擺布。

死屍體離開，我便起身探望目前的所在的地方，如同古時候般一樣的建築，牢房用的材質還是木製的，上面還有些發霉，牢房中屬於磚瓦和石塊打造，似乎過久已經有點不耐勞，可能還要預防天花板上的磚瓦掉落，幸運的是至少還有小小得窗戶，大概只有一個頭的大小，當然雖然被困住，還是會想看看外面的情況。

一段時間後，我一個人孤立角落抱著雙膝坐下，心想，為何要遇到這麼多怪異的危險，甚至還會喪命…

不久後…

有頭狼的影子緩緩靠近，這時我發現了，於是我抬頭一望，我的媽呀，你到底是什麼鬼！我驚訝得不經大腦喊道。

前面似狼卻不是狼，就像死屍體一般如泥般堆疊一樣，畢竟是屍體混合的產物，但仔細一看，頭部臉下卻是人類的樣子，當我這樣想著，不明生物慢慢幻化成人形，我目睹著過程，讓我真的是嘆為觀止，冒著冷汗不發一語。

【喲…人類…】

這時我聽到人發出的聲音，但仔細想一想根本不可能，我無意間講出【這邊根本不可能有人在，這可是敵人大本營，更何況我遇到的死屍體根本都不會說話只會亂吼叫】

突然，牢籠外的生物伸起牠的手，幻化成如鞭一樣，我還念念有詞苦笑著…
【低等生物，閉嘴…】不明生物怒喊著，揮起變化的手，朝著我鞭來，我痛的發出呻吟聲，這時生物把牠的手收回再度變成人類樣子的手，這時我們兩眼相交，竟然跟我小聊起來。

不久後…

【幾天後你就準備乖乖成為活祭品吧…】生物逐漸遠去，我驚訝地躺靠著牆壁冒著冷汗，沒想到這隻生物的身分大有來頭，牠竟然克拉拉的青梅竹馬，也是名為沃克野狼的靈魂伴侶對象，但是為什麼要這樣與他們為敵，原因到底是…？克拉拉她到底會怎樣想？

雖然她們之間跟這個世界與我根本就毫無關係，但是短時間發生的事，真的是轉折太大，讓我腦筋真的無法理解，於是我站了起來走向窗口，正想看看外頭，讓自己腦袋清晰整理一下，即使看不到底的地面和黑漆一片的天空，一眼望去什麼都看不清楚的景色，況且又是位於山丘上又是與斷崖平行的城面，即使有救援的人來了也無法從這麼危險的崖邊不發現地解救我，於是只能無奈的在這過上一夜。

早晨之時，處在呆愣的我根本睡不著覺，外頭就像陰天一樣，外圍充滿著枯木，也徘徊著不少死屍體，彷彿就是在監視著我。

這時有個揮動的聲音，從我最上方屋頂好像有個生物飛出，發現竟然是巫妖外出了，或許是還想繼續製造更多死屍體吧，我繼續著抱著雙膝坐下，只能無力的乖乖被約束，畢竟下一秒到底會發生什麼事我也不知道。

當我這樣想著【喂…不是我們世界的…】一股輕聲地喊著，我便抬頭一望，心想該不會又是昨天的生物吧，而我看到後，我感動得哭了，沒想到克拉拉在牢外叫著我，救援的人終於到了！並且手上還拿著鑰匙幫我打開牢房，連我身上的鐵鍊也一樣全部解開，雖然很想問問她是怎麼辦到，突然她使盡力拉著我逃跑，畢竟身在敵人大本營隨時都有危險，一邊閃躲著死屍體的監視還要找出能走的道路。

【現在只剩這個大廳，只要安穩度過那邊，再過去就是大門出口】克拉拉說著，躲在某牆角死角的我們，目前看似無法短時間抓到機會逃出，於是剛好有機會問問克拉拉你是怎麼進來的，話說好像只有克拉拉一個的樣子，當我開口前克拉拉突然轉頭面向我【你來這兩天，我還沒請教你名字…】

【………】

【現在是請教名字的時候嗎，你看看我們現在還在敵人本營裡面…】我小聲吐槽克拉拉，因為當時我被抓時不知道我名字，想開口喊著我，前後危急又尷尬又傻眼的場合，真的不知道這人到底在想什麼，不過我也沒正式向我介紹給她倒是真的【空牙，我的名字叫空牙】當克拉拉聽到後也正式將她介紹給我，雖然場合真的不恰當。

回歸正傳，我告訴克拉拉我所發生的事，那個不明生物的事，克拉拉面有難色，或許隱約已經知道了【他是叫做風丸我的青梅竹馬】甚至告訴我當時在野狼棲息地發生的事，當然卻依然無法相信著，我就是被風丸利用塗滿藥的銀針神不知鬼不覺扎到。

一股奸笑聲…

【稀客阿，雖然主人外出了，沒想到你還記得我】克拉拉聽到這股聲音喊著風丸，這時我們已被死屍體團團包圍了，沒想到根本徒勞了，這時之中緩緩走出我昨天遇到的人形，沒想到模樣更清楚的表示一個人類樣貌，在想可能就是化成人類樣貌，連狼群都可以騙過，畢竟又是克拉拉熟人【風丸你不是死了麼，你為何會做這種事】克拉拉激動的說著，風丸這時用手撫摸著克拉拉的臉頰【克拉拉，別來無恙，其實我也很想你的】克拉拉聽到疑似放下警戒，風丸將手拿開後，用同隻手手心向上敞開，並吹氣起來，克拉拉突然昏死過去，萬萬沒想到手上竟然有些粉末【好好睡，我的公主】克拉拉倒下後，得知這就是風丸所做的安眠藥…

這時死屍體一擁而上將克拉拉抬走，當我奔前幾步【你也好好睡一下】在我眼前，有鼓風吹過我，而且還挾帶著粉末，我也不知覺倒下了，風丸不知何時飛到我身後，不過已經不重要了，因為他已經不是人了…

結果到頭來，還是無法逃離，克拉拉也因此跟我一樣受困…


分隔線

    看到瀏覽次數有變多傾向，還是稍微寫一下，雖然被人批評負面，瀏覽次數應該不會騙人，這次比較不再我靈感下的寫作，因為我缺乏著連貫性，所以對很多地方還是有點小慘，只能等到我期望的階段

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第八章：回憶*

一片黑漆漆的視線，傳來男子的聲音，咦？到底在說些什麼，為何我的眼前一片漆黑！

【克拉拉…克拉拉…你快醒醒！】

【喔對，是風丸再叫著我…】此時我的視線出現一些光芒，從朦朧不清楚的景象，逐漸清楚了…
《此章以克拉拉為第一視角》

故事發生在兩人少年之時…

【克拉拉，你看這頭大狼是我的靈魂伴侶，牠叫做沃克】開心的風丸當時結識的樣子，我還清楚的記得與沃克歡樂的樣子，短短的頭髮雖然感覺很靠不住但卻擁有著讓人有溫暖的感覺。

【欸？沒想到你能跟狼對話阿】我斜眼的露出看不起的笑臉緩緩靠近他說著。以前的我真像個長不大的小女孩，老是想跟風丸鬥嘴

〝趴〞
一隻拳頭打在我的頭上…

【你幹什麼啊風丸，這樣很痛欸！】我生氣含著淚罵著風丸，不料…

【大笨蛋，你忘記村子裡的村長有告訴我們，當我們有著靈魂夥伴，即使不用言語，會有如心電感應一般能夠知道牠們想表達什麼】想不到風丸火氣更大。

我嘟著不削的嘴【哼，我知道阿，那你乾脆也告訴我其他狼群的想法，讓我知道我的靈魂對象是誰…】

挖勒，沒想到又被打了一拳【大人講話你沒在聽阿，乾脆我再請村長好好的教導你】

【拜託不要，現任村長脾氣你我都知道，實在太可怕了】我害怕得拜託風丸，不要不要…

因為靈魂伴侶屬於兩個生命如同一個靈魂一樣，沒有任何人能夠去介入的橋段，種族還是有區別，無法因為這種關係而能夠去交流，當然想與其他狼群交流，除非得到另外一半的“遺贈”《對應者死亡所得到的能力統稱》。

當然也沒有人希望自己的靈魂伴侶死亡…

午後…

【該死的風丸，害我又得在村長的臭脾氣下上課】我生氣的在村莊中心廣場狼人雕像下接受村長的再教育。

另一方面…

風丸騎著沃克從我眼前不遠處經過，風丸一個帶著抱歉的傻笑對著我生氣的臉孔表示，其實也知道，他現在要跟他的父親，也是村長的左右手，一同去學習野地的藥草知識，他父親真奇妙，也是村子的醫生還對一些咒法小有研究，真像個巫師一樣，甚至有些人稱他為巫醫。

日子一天天過去…

【克拉拉…】

咦？好像是風丸的聲音，此時我正在我2樓書房閱讀著。

我走下樓梯往門口移動…

一開門，【哦…我的媽呀】風丸和沃克在我開門前貼著在我家大門，害我一開門被兩個大頭鬼嚇到，蹦！兩個聲音，我把他們揍得滿頭包【你們這些臭傢伙，沒事幹嘛嚇著我】，一人一獸感受到很委屈【迫不及待想告訴你，我在學習中發現一個有趣地方，我看我還是跟沃克一起去好了】，心想慘了，沒想到他們為了找我去有趣地方而這樣的，害我感到慚愧，於是我跟他們道歉後，當我關上我家大門，一旁的他們暗地奸笑，我卻沒發現…

前往一段時間…

我們經過了野狼棲息地，一路上也期待會不會遇見我的靈魂伴侶，經過了大樹，雖然不是這個地方，也足以讓我嘆為觀止…

到達目的地後…
【哇…這林中好漂亮啊】繁華的樹叢中，陽光些許從樹上叢密葉子透光下來，感覺像曙光一般好幾道呢，甚至林木中間還有一片大池塘，在中間有個大石頭彷彿被池塘給包住，大小似乎可以躺2到3個人，當我被眼前景色吸引後【克拉拉你往池中大石過去，站在上面讓我看看可以嗎】雖然不知道風丸提議有何目的，當然我不起疑心想過去看看，畢竟我早就想過去了。

當我一步步前進時，我發現對岸有頭純白的白狼在對岸望著我，此時當下我感覺到這世界暗下來了，不管周圍景色怎樣，就彷彿只有我跟白狼2個人一樣，這世界就唯有我們，突然一股聲音【克拉拉…克拉拉…】風丸的聲音叫原本醒沉醉我跟白狼的單獨世界，我回頭應聲【克拉拉你剛剛怎麼定住啦】我搖搖頭，當我再回首一次，原本對望的白狼消失了，我不知道這是不是靈魂伴侶所對應的感覺，不過不想了，於是我再度起步前進…

〝啪〞

【該死的風丸，你竟然埋陷阱整我】風丸和沃克跑了過來，看到我生氣的糗樣，感覺很爽。

當我體驗到如幻境一般的地方後，我跟風丸也決定把這當作我們的遊戲場，事後當然也給風丸跟沃克各一個大饅頭，讓他們清楚老娘不是好惹的。

深夜後…

我躺在床上再度思索當時在池邊遇到的白狼，或許真的有什麼事情吧，這好像是我第一遇到白色野狼，因為在棲息地一眼望過確實沒有白色狼的蹤跡，突然腦筋一閃，我想到之前村長上課好像有提到，白狼出現，好像就會有事要發生，不過我也希望真的不要有事情發生才好，不知不覺的我已進入夢鄉。


分隔線

    未來可能有幾章回憶篇，不過應該不多吧..........

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第九章：背棄*

隔天早上…
我一人在池上石頭坐著不斷深思著…

這時風丸騎著沃克過來【克拉拉，我父親找我去村子西方一趟，要不要一起出去啊】

風丸的聲音打斷深思的我，我還沒整理好我的思緒，我同意跟風丸一起出去。

路途上村長也跟著我們一起行動，雖然不知道原因，不過人多應該會熱鬧一點。

我們來到村莊稍遠一點的地方，發現竟然有個廢棄村落，這時村長告訴我們，這是以前巫妖所破壞的，我們進村後，來到看似稍微完整的屋子，在我們進去後，突然一個人拿著椅子朝我們攻擊，轉眼間，村長把不明人士壓迫在地，沒想到這個人與我們年紀差不多叫做凱勒的男孩，以前因為巫妖關係不但被滅村，甚至父母、兄弟姊妹被殺害，讓他導致精神崩潰。

村長把我們帶出屋外，留著巫醫看著他【請你原諒這孩子的行為】村長對我們說著一邊煩惱望著屋內【我想我不應該一起過來，好像礙到你們】
我落寞的說著，風丸聽到後正想安慰時，村長對著我和風丸摸著頭微笑說著【其實我想讓那孩子能夠忘掉失去家人的傷痛，我們把你們帶來也是希望請你們能跟他做朋友，好讓他忘記悲傷的事】

聽到村長這樣說著，其實已經有好一陣子從村莊往返，與風丸父親商量如何幫助他，因為這裡又是凱勒生長的家鄉，無法從崩潰的他帶回村莊治療，於是奔波兩地讓這孩子能夠得到幫助。

這時巫醫走了出來，搖著頭【沒辦法，這孩子的樣子依然沒有好轉】村長嘆著氣，於是把帶來的糧食放在屋內，日後再來探望，風丸【只放著糧食！？難道他都這樣一個人生活著？】村長和巫醫聽到原來失望的他們笑了起來【沒想到你會為他著想】巫醫說著摸著風丸頭…

離開廢棄村子後，我和風丸回首看著那方向，因為知道從發現凱勒時，自己一人在外生存以水果和魚為食，還會帶回到剛剛屋內要像是與已故家人分享，使他不斷重複著孤獨的生活，而且對外抱存著敵意，或許因為也想保護他們“家”的意義吧，雖然離開前有稍微從窗探望屋內，卻一人自言自語讓人覺得可憐，於是與風丸決定一定要好好的幫助他。

另外一方面…

【凱特…我回來了】緊張兮兮在角落的凱勒看到此人，飛奔擁抱著，表現出溫暖的感覺，另外一個人摸著凱勒微笑著…

中午吃完午飯後…

我和風丸決定立馬去凱勒的家，在路途上發現令人無法理解的事情，凱勒開心的竟然跟不熟識的人要好的在玩耍，就好像朋友一般，但是記得凱勒不是家破人亡，而且精神狀況不是對人都充滿敵意，況且發現時是完全一個人…

當我們到達他們面前，不料，原本開心的凱勒變臉成原來緊張模樣甚至發出殺意，隨地撿起石頭準備砸向我們說著【滾開，我要保護我的家人】當我們措手不及時，不熟識的人抓住凱勒的手【不要這麼衝動】緊張的凱勒回首喊著哥哥的人，放下手中石頭，向前與我們道歉，當然我們也感到懷疑，因為凱勒家人不是都被殺害，之後得知只是長得像他兄長，所以才會有這麼好的感情在，也說明著也是曾經同個村莊倖存者…

所以與這名名為賽門的人決定幫助凱勒解決這方面的問題…

日子一天天的過去…

凱勒似乎因為同年紀關係，視我們為朋友，不像以前這麼的充滿敵意，村長和巫醫探望他時，並不再對他們施出不友善一面，或許成功的幫助他走出悲傷的痛了…

某一天黃昏，我和風丸離開廢棄村落後…

賽門回到屋內，發現凱勒好像在祕密地下室，走到入口喊著【凱勒你還想做那種實驗啊】自從凱勒好轉後，告訴賽門家中有個秘密的地下室，連克拉拉和風丸都不知道，好像要做什麼事【因為我要力量能夠保護的力量，無法擁有靈魂伴侶也能夠成功的辦法】賽門說著【雖然以前村莊全部住著無法與狼群感應所一同定居的部落，也不用為此…】賽門來不及說完【因為家族中，世世代代都是巫師，所以我要完成這樣的實驗…就正因為是被狼群放棄的人，所以村莊世世代代也都被隔離在外】

在這充滿祕密的地下室，賽門悄悄離開，只留著凱勒的瘋狂，到了外面背靠石牆上，不知為何露出笑容，與凱勒一同存在著令人發冷的笑容…

當晚…

已經入睡的我，在夢鄉遇見曾經在池塘邊看到的白狼【危險將近，不要再深入廢棄村落】當我聽到眼前白狼所說的讓我感覺很不爽，明明只剩下凱勒和賽門兩名倖存者，明明也是我的朋友，難道意思是要我拋棄他們？

當我想理論時，此時已是早晨，就如同驚醒一般，我起身坐在床上，雖然是夢境，卻讓我很氣，我不以為然的與風丸依然例行準備再去找凱勒他們，完全不知道這是否存在什麼含意。

這時在凱勒家中地下室…

【就差一步就快完成了，到底缺了什麼…】凱勒不眠不休的研究著，處在亢奮又想破頭的狀態下，賽門走下去悄悄告訴他方法，凱勒驚覺後，開心覺得有道理，等待著什麼過來…

此刻我和風丸已在途中前往找凱勒他們，今天也是村長和巫醫探望的日子。

說笑著的我們，卻不知危險已悄悄的靠近我們…


分隔線

    最近太忙，可能是神龜速更新，所以要等待很久，要預告一下

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第十章：瘋狂*

前往的路程中，風丸跟沃克像連體嬰一樣的關係，不管走到哪都是一直在一起，嬉鬧的蠢樣真讓我又氣又羨慕，好像也不曾見他們分開過。

巫醫道【這一次是我們最後一次去廢棄村落了】巫醫還來不及說完，我和風丸大驚【為什麼，難道因為凱勒康復就要丟下他嗎？】

巫醫和村長露出微笑【你們還沒聽到我們說到後面，雖然是最後一次，當然也是要接凱勒一起回到我們村莊，過著常人的生活】巫醫和村長互相說著，驚訝慌張的我們鬆了一口氣，抱著愉快的心情前往，沒想到還真誤會大了。

一段時間後…

終於我們來到了村落入口，當然我和風丸抱著是要接他回去我們村莊的驚喜露出壞笑，不知道見到他該怎樣鬧他。

當我們來到凱勒家，發現他完全不再屋內，不知道上哪去，我和風丸決定在家等他，巫醫跟村長到村落四處找找。

不久後…此時通往地下室的入口打開了，位於處在的大廳，在凱勒曾經縮在的角落深處，沒想到只是簡單木頭做的門竟然可以掩飾著入口，並與後面屋後大石有連接，讓我和風丸在此刻感到神奇又好奇，不知道現在到底是怎樣…

當然我與風丸討論一下後，決定探索這祕密的空間，當我們走下去後，發現這裡充滿著詭異氣氛，類似邪教儀式和實驗室所混和的研究房間，這時凱勒從暗處走了出來，當我們感到稍微害怕的狀態下，正打算找凱勒趕快離開這，沒想到凱勒，表情竟然露出恐怖瘋狂的微笑，頭上仰斜角的注視我們。

此刻，我們害怕不經退了一步，突然一聲巨響，我被打暈了，風丸立即回首看到賽門竟然拿著木棍露出詭異的微笑，當他準備揮下時，從來不離過身的沃克咬住木棒，風丸這時回過神來把賽門揍倒，同時被凱勒利用不知哪來的十字弓射中右腳，使風丸痛苦地倒跪在地上，這時風丸跟沃克心有靈犀互相點頭，沃克立刻奔跑出去，之後風丸回首看到瘋狂的兩人，緩緩走到風丸身邊，讓他與我一樣昏去…

一段時間後…

【痛…痛…痛…，這到底是怎麼回事】我清醒說著，發現我和風丸手腳被綁的坐在一起，我把試著把風丸叫醒，這時視線習慣陰暗地方，其實還是有點微微蠟蠋光可以看到四周狀況，賽門發現後，風丸也逐漸恢復意識【原來你們醒啦】驚覺的我們看到他們後，急問到底是怎麼回事，沒想到凱勒說出了恐怖的目的，他竟然想要變成狼人，訴說著他們生/身在這村莊的人，永遠不可能與狼群有著靈魂伴侶的關係，也意味說著被狼放棄的人類，因為先祖他們做了不該觸犯的界線，使他們永生都只是一個“人”。

我和風丸聽到感到疑惑，難道這世界上還有這樣的人？同時凱勒又說著因為與眾不同的體質，從還沒出生的時候就被放逐此地，幾乎完全沒有交流，只是因為風丸父親尋找藥草偶然發現這裡，才讓這一切孽緣再度相見。

凱勒緩緩走到類似儀式的法陣裡，沒想到那裡躺著一頭不完整的狼屍體，凱勒大喊著【終於…這不可能的願望終於可以實現了】他凱勒回首看著我們露出瘋狂的渴望【只要再利用他們這種體質血肉，我就可以完成了】，我們感到不對勁，嘗試著脫困，但是卻無能為力，當感到絕望的時候…此時…

【克拉拉…風丸…】村長大喊著，在地下室樓梯上方的門，不知何時關住地的狀態，村長狼化破門進來，沒想到只擁有部分狼的特徵模式，我們開心又驚訝地互相說著【村長來了。村長也有遺贈？好像有點怪怪的。村長救命啊。一定是沃克通知到他們的。】

巫醫騎著沃克一同闖了進來，村長把我們繩子給解掉，並想知道這到底是怎麼回事，雖然擁有遺贈的村長能夠理解狼語，但在危急求救下無法完整說明，只能先帶他們趕來救援。

此刻村長發現到法陣裡的狼屍，憤怒的【沒想到是你們，為何對我的伴侶做出這種事】，剎那間村長飛奔身起狼爪攻向凱勒，這時原本在一旁不沉默的賽門不知哪來的力量，竟然瞬身利用手肘把村長撞飛，讓肋骨產生骨折，村長看到後【你到底是誰…怎會擁有這種力量】，我和風丸錯愕下【到底是怎麼回事】，得知村長敘述倖存者根本沒有賽門這個人，他到底是誰…

凱勒喊著哥哥快點完成實驗，突然之間，地下室被突來的煙霧彈遮住所有視線，慌張的賽門跟凱勒措手不及，在看不見的視線下，沃克利用嗅覺指引4人趁煙霧未消的狀態下離開，當一行人走到門口後，巫醫殿後不慎跌倒，這時賽門竟然能撿拾不知在哪的十字弓，裝上針狀物盲射至發出些許聲音的地方，沒想到賽門僅憑一點聲音就能知道聲源在哪，最後射中是巫醫的右腳，真不愧是父子，同時煙霧消散一些，巫醫告訴他們快點離開，或許想要拖延時間，風丸聽到後，想要留下來幫助父親，但是因為賽門擁有著詭異的力量，請我帶著負傷的村長強行拉著不捨的風丸離開，風丸雖然不捨，在沃克咬拉下，流著淚水快速離去。

此時賽門跟凱勒緩緩走上樓梯【沒想到這煙霧彈真是有趣阿】賽門諷刺說著，巫醫痛苦地笑著【這可是我意外研究到的東西呢】，在兩人互論的之時，風丸帶著我們到附近森林裡讓村長歇會兒，因為跟著父親到處遊走見習，學習一些藥草，找到舒適地方後，為了讓村長療傷，一路上也採集到一些藥草好幫村長治療。

不久後…安頓了差不多，風丸想立刻回到廢棄村莊找他父親，當他轉身準備離開時，沃克擋在面前，我急忙起身拉住他的手，冷靜說著【現在不是我們能夠解決的，至少等到村長醒來，而且你的右腳不是也受傷了嗎？】

村長在一路上昏了過去，並且也過了一段時間，此時沃克利用心電感應傳遞告訴他，村長昏過去之前，也拜託牠不能讓風丸再過去那裡，而且這事情不是我們能夠去解決的，不管巫醫最後會怎樣，至少等村長清醒後回到村莊在討論，風丸聽到後對自己感到無能為力，覺得好沒用，我看到他這樣我也很不捨，這段日子我們到底是在做什麼，為什麼會發生這種事…

另一方面…

【太棒啦…真的是太棒拉】凱勒瘋狂地說著，沒想到力量不停地湧出來，賽門在一旁看到尖笑著不知道到底在盤算什麼…看著凱勒逐漸變化，變得越來越失去理智，也漏出著不滿足的表情，這兩人到底是…？



分隔線

    最近忙到根本沒時間好好休息~剛好年假到終於有辦法更新~下次更新可能一樣龜速~在想如果閱讀量有破500就想辦法挪時間繼續更新~不然動力沒有就無法好好思考

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第十一章：噩耗*

另一方面…
昏過去的村長清醒了…

發出著呻吟聲的村長，我和風丸聽到立刻查望村長，不知所措的我們準備想與村長討論接下來時，村長難過流下了眼淚，從他口中得知“我的夥伴死了”，因為這幾年不知道牠到底發生什麼事，直到回想起，那時當下突然獲得到遺贈同時聽到幾頭狼的對話，牠那幾年前好像不知發生什麼事而突然離開狼群，沒有交代任何事就音訊全無，只留下部分毛皮，讓村長感覺明明是靈魂伴侶的關係卻不向他表達牠的事情，讓村長感到很懊惱…

我和風丸聽了村長的往事，不知該如何安撫他，只能讓村長好好靜一下…

一段時間後…
村長稍微好轉一點，也覺得自己不該提不好的往事來影響現狀。
一行人整頓好後【你們先回村子一趟，巫醫我會想辦法帶回來】村長嚴肅說著。

突然…

【不用這麼麻煩，你要的人在這…】熟悉的聲音說著…

從林中樹後踏出腳步，出現的凱勒竟然模樣變化怪異，似狼非狼、似人非人，讓人感覺到是不屬於這個世界的生物，體型也變大許多。

這時他手握著一個東西，向上往我們這拋，我們震驚了，而風丸卻呆滯跪在地上，因為巫醫慘死血肉模糊、面目全非丟落在我們眼前，同時凱勒又從另外一隻手丟了一個東西，村長看到憤怒狼化，因為村長的夥伴屍體也遭到同樣對待，不過卻嚴重到斷肢漏骨、慘狀斑斑，凱勒卻享受著這個喜悅大笑起來。

村長突然飛奔跳起向凱勒進攻，張牙舞爪斑的狂怒夾帶冷靜的言語【克拉拉，把風丸帶走，現在他精神已經崩潰，我會想辦法拖住凱勒】，聽到村長說著，驚訝的我拍拍臉龐振作起來，我拉起風丸讓他臥在沃克背上，村長一聲快走，風丸崩潰哭喊出來…雖然我害怕到想哭，如果我不振作一點，一定會拖累村長甚至危害到風丸。

村長這時一人與異變凱勒戰鬥，你來我往的攻勢，村長利用爪擊攻向凱勒，不管是閃躲還是承受和流血，凱勒卻依然享受著異變的快感，村長卻不經感到毛骨悚然。

鬥爭途中，凱勒突然露出痛苦的表情，表示著全身發熱發燙又快被炸開的感覺，村長進攻突然止步滑行一小段，凱勒瞳孔變小，剎那間望天怒吼著【不夠…不夠…我還要…我還要更多】

村長感覺不對，全身提高警覺，凱勒這時兩眼瞪視村長呈現飢渴狀態，瞬間…凱勒速度非比剛才，速度加上爪擊手勢向村長攻來，村長靈敏的躲過凱勒的攻擊，凱勒這時揮空打到樹木，數木卻如同螞蟻一般，輕而易舉地被分成5塊，村長感覺到凱勒不只速度，連威力也提升很多，讓他不知如何應付異變凱勒，然而凱勒卻莫名其妙地的倒在地上，正當村長想去查看時…

天上傳來一個聲音【生命到極限？活體還是無法負荷的了？】村長抬頭發現賽門竟然有對翅膀在天上飛，氣憤的【你到底是誰，到底對凱勒做了什麼】，賽門卻笑著回主因是我們和狼群，而且也是他本人意志，因為甚久之前，異世界的人曾經出現過在這個世界，因為不知如何回去就在這個世界度過餘生，但是卻因不同世界關係所誕生的生命，被狼族認定是不純潔的靈魂，所以無法結交靈魂伴侶的關係，所以原界者怕未來有朝因為這個原因而不能再與狼結識，所以強迫兩邊關係完全不往來，並設置有〝排斥性〞結界，好讓兩者地方如同磁鐵般自然遠離著，世代不變。

村長聽到感到非常訝異，確實奔波這麼久，不可能都沒探索過，然而卻有個方位身體會不由自主地不會走過去，感到理所當然，賽門也說到唯一能破除的方法就是一頭狼當作類似使者關係，穿越該結界就可以解除，不過一般狼是絕對不會遠離自己棲息地太遠。

村長頓悟一下，難道是自己的夥伴？賽門奸笑著詳述著，因為想要強大的軍隊來報仇，不惜毀掉自己的村莊作為實驗和條件，來引起可能經過的狼注意，不慎就是村長的夥伴，當牠這樣傻傻的走進結界，意外破除之後，賽門就立即抓住，把部分毛皮扒掉，好對身體內部動點手腳，事後雖然有黏回去好掩飾，本來想說可以利用牠盡量引導一些狼來做實驗材料，沒想到牠意志力太強，只好把他遣返回來，把他殺了利用防腐藥慢慢研究等待時機。

村長突然又想起之前狼群的對話，確實夥伴當時狀況有點怪異，原因異口同聲指向廢棄村莊，難道夥伴是為了保護我們…？村長這時哭了出來，夥伴知道自己可能無法得救，憑著意志力和毅力，將計就計的想辦法留下被扒掉的毛皮，最後也要作為保護村長的遺贈，村長聽到賽門所做的殘忍事件，不經詢問究竟是何方神聖。

突然之間…
原本倒地的凱勒突然站起在村長背後，村長反應不及，一鳴慘叫聲，村長被凱勒爪傷全身血肉四濺和凱勒雙雙倒地，村長奄奄一息，這時賽門飛下來踏上地面，走到凱勒身邊摸著巨大的他【沒想到，到死也要殺了一個，真是不錯的實驗品，我喜歡】

奄奄一息的村長命在旦夕，賽門看到村長將死，最後把他身分告訴他，剎那間，村長斷氣了，然而賽門奸笑著【我會好好利用你的身體的…】


分隔線

    這幾天稍微看一下，馬上就破500，感覺滿欣慰的，雖然不是常常更新，不過我會盡量有空就弄，這章END大家看好像有點怪，好像又藏了一些字，我把它弄在下一章的開頭，好讓我做起頭

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

*第十二章：巫妖*

賽門奸笑完，看著凱勒的身體，其實明白已死，這時嘴邊默默唸著咒語，召喚出魔法陣，並且從衣物取出裝著液體的瓶子…

賽門把它打開倒入魔法陣中，把村長和凱勒屍體放在魔法陣裡。
念著咒語…

兩個屍體合而為一發出耀眼的光芒，賽門露出瘋狂的奸笑，此刻從光出現一具，如凱勒樣貌擁有狼人強壯身體部分特徵，與之前大小相同，卻比生前醜陋不堪，然而村長的臉龐，扭曲著出現在胸前，不經回憶起，賽門曾對村長透漏，他以前同樣是生在現廢棄村莊的人，擁有比同村更高的智慧和野心，導致最後有過實驗失敗導致出現異變，不但在被同村排斥還被趕到邊疆山上，懷恨到失去理智，化身成有翅膀的怪物人魔，學習更多知識和學習咒法、黑魔法，在村長將死時坦承【巫妖就是我！】

同時‘成功’再造出新的實驗品，大喊著【實驗再實驗，研究再研究，名為死屍體的物種終於誕生了…】巫妖沉醉在自己的喜悅當中，在長年不斷的研究…

這時解除賽門的偽裝，回復成滿嘴尖牙，兩手充滿利爪，披著纏腰布，有著一對蝠翼的樣貌。

另一方面…
不知道發生悲劇的我們一行人，聽到村長的慘叫聲後，不慎停下腳步一會兒…
我心裡湧出不安的感覺，一想到現在的我們只能眼睜睜看著村長獨自一人擋下這一切，讓我們感到非常悔恨。

同時間，村長位於的方向突然冒出一道光芒，讓我和風丸感到詭異，沃克此刻顫抖起來，狼毛都快豎的根針一樣了，心想不對…不曾看過沃克這麼的過度警覺，我們馬上快奔起來…

光芒消失後…

奔跑的我們一轉眼之間，轟的一聲，在眼前冒出塵煙，隱約的映出巨大身影和一個有著翅膀的人影，我和風丸瞪大眼睛望之…在我們眼前的怪物，竟然出現村長扭曲悲慘的臉孔在胸前，巫妖也在旁出現【這下我明白了，原來這一切都是你策劃的】風丸憤怒說著【哦…沒想到這種狀況下能夠鎮定下來，可是你旁邊的小姑娘好像嚇壞了…】巫妖回道，風丸看到我嚇呆的跪在地上，因為心裡不斷湧出不安和絕望的念頭。

巫妖這時不停奸笑著…散發著讓人絕望的聲響，在腦海中不停迴繞著。

死屍體同時發出恐怖的咆嘯聲，不僅是陷入已絕望的我，連沃克也經不起這種威嚇，害怕著發抖趴在地上，風丸也承受不住這種咆嘯，單腳跪在地上，低著頭無法自拔【好了…我看妳們也準備受死，乖乖成為我的第二號死屍體吧】巫妖道。

死屍體這時狂奔起來，絕望的我們閉起眼睛，無奈的在這一生中，明明是幫助他人，走出一切傷痛，然而卻因為各種的仇恨，被人欺騙和殘害，讓巫醫和村長死於非命…

風丸這時不停泛著淚。死屍體奔跑張開他的利爪，望向我們攻擊的同時…一鳴狼嚎，鎮住死屍體的動作，巫妖也彷彿也被定住。

森林深處隱約傳出奔跑的聲音，跳躍過一旁的岩石，出現的生物正是白狼，絕望的我們也莫名的感覺到一股安定，突然沃克咬著風丸的手，同時隱約了解到，這一切交給白狼，我們兩人一獸鎮定後立刻逃離現場…

在逃跑的同時，我聽到白狼的聲音【不要停下腳步，快點離開這】了解到，原來我的靈魂伴侶就是牠，高興著泛著眼淚，也無能為力的這樣放牠一人掩護我們，讓我也很不甘心自己的懦弱，明白著牠特殊的能力。

巫妖不爽說著【你以為這樣就困的住我們嗎？】巫妖和死屍體突然發出一股魔力，定住的牠們突然恢復行動，巫妖突然一個指令，死屍體突然飛速的離開現場，白狼這時感到情況不妙，正想移動時，轉眼間巫妖眼睛瞪大露出可怕的的眼神，瞬間移位到白狼眼前【你休想壞我的事…】

另一方面…
【快到了，在一會兒就可以離開這片森林了…】風丸微笑地說著…


分隔線

    最近繁忙是很多~打算想說該回到正軌~不過還是一次性把回憶篇弄完~之後可能就不會再有

----------

